# "the Sword" LA Muscle sponsorship



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

hey

Might be old news but i was interested to learn (from seeing an adver) that the Sword (winner of this years London & southeast in his weight catergory which i had the pleasure of seeing) is now doing some advertising for LA Muscle


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you have pictures of the guy?


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Ill try an get one. Think he won under 80kg......


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Under 70kg


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome arms and condition good for him.


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Heres the link to alll the bodybuilders that are with LA Muscle*

*Hope it helps.....* :thumbup1:

http://www.lamuscle.com/world/sponsors/category/malebodybuilders


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looks good, is he a natty?


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

He's been with them for years!

unfortunately I got drawn into their great advertising and spent thousands in my younger years but hes alwasy been on their website as long as i can remeber.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this guy has been on the LA books for a while, he also has the worst case of gyno i have seen for a while i am suprised LA are letting him pose with his shirt off with the gyno


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Under 70kg, Christ i haven't been that weight since i was a teenager, maybe before it! He looks well, but you can definitely see gyno as Paul has said.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah he's been with them for years, I remember seeing him when I was first looking into protein powders and things


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he has really bad gyno and has for years it is really obvouise on stage


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

He probably got the gyno from their products like i did when i was 16!! I actually believed the rubbish about Norateen 10 years ago and have been kicking myself ever since :cursing:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Been with them for several years...


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

why what did norateen do? i don't plan on using it, i'm just curious/nosey


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

back then norateen was more of a pro hormone and i was too young to be taking it as my hormones were going crazy naturally and when taking the norateen it must have tipped the balance and i had terrible sore nips that led to gyno.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Been with them for several years...


You know.. I was skeptical about his work with LAM, the first few posters that said he'd been with them for a while didn't quite convince me... but you've confirmed it now, thanks. :lol:

Anyway he look's awesome in the B&W pic.. I'd be chuffed with that tbh


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Heinkeken said:


> You know.. I was skeptical about his work with LAM, the first few posters that said he'd been with them for a while didn't quite convince me... but you've confirmed it now, thanks. :lol:
> 
> Anyway he look's awesome in the B&W pic.. I'd be chuffed with that tbh


Happy to help. :thumb:

I await my reps :cool2:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this guy has been on the LA books for a while, he also has the worst case of gyno i have seen for a while i am suprised LA are letting him pose with his shirt off with the gyno


Lol at paul for that, i have a video of My mate Neil Smithers who was robbed at the 06 London + Se by Nav in u70k class. He is a good guy and im no calling him but he has awful gyno most times.

He is called Nav alasham (sp?) awsome arms tho and manages to turn out most yrs.

Again as paul said, supprised with the backing from L/a when they bang on about natty products ect.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

leonface said:


> why what did norateen do? i don't plan on using it, i'm just curious/nosey


the original norateen was 19-Norandrostedione, it's a prohormone to deca - roughly 100mg converted to 5mg of nandrolone (or so they said  )


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember a BBC investigation intoi that supplement a few years ago.

A Rugby player was banned after a drug test, and he had been taken that. May very well have been taking actual AAS as well though.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

haha thats why it messed me up! i was a typical teenager, i even believed celltech would give me 10lbs of muscle


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

When was the original released? I used Norateen when I was younger :S


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I used it in 1997!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was very impressed with Swords pysique. Was very hard to believe he was under 70kg as looks huge on stage. Its only when I went to speak to him you realise how he is under 70kg.

Was a clear winner. Have to admit I didnt notice the gyno but will look at some pics now and have a closer look.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> When was the original released? I used Norateen when I was younger :S


Not sure when it was banned, think it was around 2000.

chris youre correct mate, Russell Thompson was banned for two years in 2002 after testing positive for 19-norandrostenedione...

he claimed that he ordered the Norateen 2 but got the prohormone norateen by accident :lol:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Not sure when it was banned, think it was around 2000.
> 
> chris youre correct mate, Russell Thompson was banned for two years in 2002 after testing positive for 19-norandrostenedione...
> 
> he claimed that he ordered the Norateen 2 but got the prohormone norateen by accident :lol:


I believe that it was after this ban and also a couple of other incidents they changed the formula (might be wrong but I seem to recall this) so that it can be sold.

IMO its abit of a wast of money. £30+ for a tub. When i began training i used it and tbh for the amount of money i wish id saved it and put if in the AAS piggy bank


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah I remember reading that the ingredients were changed as the original was banned?


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

this guy trains at my gym...

http://www.lamuscle.com/world/sponsors/athlete/Steven_Davies


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this guy has been on the LA books for a while, he also has the worst case of gyno i have seen for a while i am suprised LA are letting him pose with his shirt off with the gyno





Pscarb said:


> he has really bad gyno and has for years it is really obvouise on stage


was just watching la tv and saw this guy and was gonna make a post about it. omg...worst gyno i think ive ever seen, completley ruins his physique.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Under 70kg...

Thats really light when you think about it.

I used to box at that weight (welter) when I was 13/14 and I was a scrawny lad :lol:

He must be about 5ft or something because he looks in good shape and I never would have guessed he was 11st.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Good upper body but lacking in the legs..


----------



## mac666 (Apr 21, 2006)

I can confirm that not only is Sword (or Nas) get sponsored by LA Muscle, he also works for them at their main office in Wembley, has done for at least 7 yrs cos I met him, and actually got on quite well with him, when I was sponsored by LA Muscle.

The company do look after many of their sponsored athletes, Parham who owns the company, used to provide me with loads of free supps in the lead up to a show. I did have to travel up to London to do photos for them in return, but that was fair.

Have you also noticed that Zak Pallirakos who was also sponsored by them when I was there has now moved on and has his own gym and own range of supplements.

Mark Cameron


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

what do you guys mean by gyno?


----------



## mac666 (Apr 21, 2006)

can't believe u asked that

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey mac, good to see another pompey lad in here.... where do you train?

i saw "the sword" at the british finals and on stage he has huge gyno issues


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Dont rate him.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> It's not a daft question as he may train natural in which case why would you know why it is. Secondly if he is going by pictures posted the same as I am then I can understand him asking. I can see nothing in those pics hence why I asked if I am missing something:confused1:


Fairly easy to find a video on him if you're actually interested mate: http://www.lamuscle.tv/player/bodybuilding/14


----------



## mac666 (Apr 21, 2006)

what I meant by, and I'm def not referring to any specific person so sorry if the comment was misconstrued, is that it's so typical in this sport that people read about the anabolic aids, then start taking them, but never understand the downside (ie gyno, etc)


----------

